# NEC Classic Motorshow



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

As usual, Morethanpolish and Race Glaze will be there on stand 2T37, on the right hand wall just up the steps from Hall One.

I'll be joined by a couple of well known pro-detailers and will have stacks of products, including the new Gliptone full range and Lusso Oro, and the usual Race Glaze, Zymol, Megs, DoDo, Smartwax, Kestrel and Renovo etc.

Drop by and introduce yourselves !


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Looking forward to this, should be fun as always :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Roy said:


> Looking forward to this, should be fun as always :thumb:


See you there Roy :thumb:

I am there tomorrow setting up the stand for Airflow (Stand 3T152)


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a club stand in Hall 2 so will pop over and say hi :wave:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

ill be there :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I shall be there. Be sure to check Dodo Juice at stand 47, in MPH.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Guess I'll pop by and say hello to you all :wave:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice one mate! will see you there, am after some gliptone


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Gliptone will be interesting - I have all the products but not necessarily a huge amount of anything except Emerald Clean which is great, incredibly versatile, so I have 12 of those - drop by early to get your name on some, though I may be able to get more on Saturday night if I run out.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i'm there saturday day


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll be there tomorrow, so will see you all there


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Im there tomorrow afternoon/evening


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll be there too. We've recently started working with Car Skin (top product by the way) so will be popping in to see them. 

Will also find you, Mark W! I keep saying I'm coming up to meet you at Barnack and never get round to it! 

Should be a nice show.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> As usual, Morethanpolish and Race Glaze will be there on stand 2T37, on the right hand wall just up the steps from Hall One.
> 
> I'll be joined by a couple of well known pro-detailers and will have stacks of products, including the new Gliptone full range and Lusso Oro, and the usual Race Glaze, Zymol, Megs, DoDo, Smartwax, Kestrel and Renovo etc.
> 
> Drop by and introduce yourselves !


was greaty to meet u guys thanks for the help as well :wave:

tom

aka the one wid the dodo bag


----------



## l33 (Oct 2, 2007)

Many thanks to Gaz W who demonstrated and persuaded me to buy some dodo super natural. It made the world of difference to the back wing on my Sagaris. I'll have to get you to do the rest of it next time :thumb:

Just have to get rid of those dam scratches now. Why when you have your P&J on display, do the public feel the need to stroke their hands all over it? Can they appreciate the paintwork better with their fingers?
Rant over.

:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Was good to meet you. Glad you were pleased with the Supernatural. 

I will be in touch with the club :thumb:


----------

